# Beach clubs



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Considering joining the beach club at Dubai Marine and Beach Resort due to:

a) location
b) cost

Any EF posters members there?

Any others worth considering?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Have been pondering it too when our Aviation Club membership runs out as it's a lot nearer to us now.

How much is it and what facilities do you get for your money?


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Have been pondering it too when our Aviation Club membership runs out as it's a lot nearer to us now.
> 
> How much is it and what facilities do you get for your money?


Just now it's AED14,600 for a couple and AED17,400 for a family membership. It's a limited offer as the joining fee is being waived. The mangeress thinks it will run until mid-Feb.

Basically you get full use of the facilities - 3 pools (leisure, not really suitable for exercise), private beach, sun loungers, tennis courts and gym. Membership also entitles you to 15% discount in most of the restaurants/shops on site.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

furryboots said:


> (leisure, not really suitable for exercise)


Erse, that's the deal breaker I'm afraid, gyms bore me but happy enough doing lengths of a pool.



furryboots said:


> Membership also entitles you to 15% discount in most of the restaurants/shops on site


On ale too? Loca is fast becoming my favourite bar in Dubai and that might swing it back. Still a bit dearer than the Aviation Club mind but suppose you have the beach.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

heard a lot about Plastik beach club........never been there though and never will...:nono:


----------

